# Custom Design and Print Job



## N0N53NSE (May 5, 2008)

Hopefully this is a good place to post this.

I am a Professional Gamer looking for an artist/printer to help design and print our shirts for our team.

We are looking to do two different shirts. We have the main design for one of the shirts but we are not sure if the design will have to be redone so that it will look good on a shirt.

The second design could be done by the artist if they wanted.

I guess we are looking for a bit of an estimate, price wise. but we would also adevertise for the artist and their service on the shirts as well if a deal can be arranged. There are lots of gamers/teams in the same situation and we would be more than happy to promote the artist and their services to other teams at the Circuit events during the upcoming months. The shirts will be worn as part of our uniforms during interveiws, ads, and videos. 

The details of what we need:

- atleast 5 shirts, with our design, 4 of which will have a customized name on it.

- atleast 5 shirts done with a second design that will either be supplied or designed with the artist. with 4 shirts being customized with the gamers name on it.

- As for the printing we want something more customizable then the standard design on the front and back. Such as text around the collar( Affliction Style), text or a design on the sleeve, or on the shoulder. 

If you are interested or know of a person or site that might be able to accomodate us it would be appreciated.

email: [email protected]


----------

